# Later Club/Group Rides



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone know of any group or club ride that rides later than 8AM on the weekends? (I can wake up that early) in the LA area.

Thanks


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Marcus75 said:


> Anyone know of any group or club ride that rides later than 8AM on the weekends? (I can wake up that early) *in the LA area.*
> 
> Thanks



could you be more specific?


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Midnight Ridazz start later than 8am.



Or is that TOO late?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

You can try the beverlyhillsspokesmen (a Yahoo group). They sometimes ride from Playa Vista at 9 am.


----------



## LosAngelino (May 30, 2008)

The Love Ride starts at 8:45 Sunday morning. Griffith Park zoo parking. 35 miles. Team Hollywood does a Mullholland-Sepulveda-beach ride you can catch at the top of Runyan Canyon at 9 am.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

tue, thur the barry wolfe ride starts at 8:30 and you can catch them at 8:45ish on victory and sonora. Rose Bowl and Buds right start at 6:00 p.m. but those are during the week.


----------



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Thanks for all the info!*

But I not fast rider. Just a posser with a expensive european carbon bike?


----------



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Details?*



magicant said:


> Midnight Ridazz start later than 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that TOO late?



This sounds interesting since I'm a night owl. Any specific details?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Marcus75 said:


> But I not fast rider. Just a posser with a expensive european carbon bike?


You don't need an expensive bike to be a poser. I am one of them on a cheap fixed gear. I've been doing this for many years.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Marcus75 said:


> This sounds interesting since I'm a night owl. Any specific details?


Tons of them on the site. 

http://www.midnightridazz.com/

I've never ridden with them. Some people shy away from the rides because there's a mobile party aspect to it sometimes. 

But check it out, may be of interest.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Marcus75 said:


> But I not fast rider. Just a posser with a expensive european carbon bike?


Post a pic!


----------

